# Cigars in or out of plastic when putting in humidor



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Just set up my humidor. what do most suggest on keeping the plastic on or off


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

If I bought it and it had cello, it stays in cello until I'm ready to light it up.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I assume you mean on your smokes because if you mean on the Humi I would suggest removing it.

As for the cigars I store them as the were bought. If I bought them with no cello thats how they stay same for in or out of the box (box always closed though).

Enjoy and don't sweat the "small" stuff


----------



## doubleaction (Mar 23, 2008)

i like to keep the plastic on, a little extra protection imo


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry guys I mean my smokes. New to this thanks for the patience



K Baz said:


> I assume you mean on your smokes because if you mean on the Humi I would suggest removing it.
> 
> As for the cigars I store them as the were bought. I f I bought them with no cello thats how they stay same for in or out of the box.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Leave them how you got them :tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I was taking all of mine out for awhile but they can get damaged easier so Im going to keep them wrapped from now on


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Keep them how you like them, either way it is up to you.

Unless I am over, then I am going to carefully take the cello off and replace the cello in your humi hoppping you do not notice any cigars are missing until I leave.

:ss


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I used to always take them out, IMO they age better without. But if you trade or take cigars on the run, the cello keeps them safer.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's is my favorite bit of information that comes to mind whenever this question arises.

Cellophane was invented in 1908 by Jacques E. Brandenberger, a Swiss textiles engineer. It is a thin, transparent sheet made of processed cellulose.

Cellulose is a polysaccharide. It forms the primary structural component of green plants.

Mostly cellulose fibers from wood, cotton or hemp are used for making "cellophane".

However, the use of the word "cellophane" has been genericized, and is often used informally to refer to a wide variety of plastic film products, even though not made of cellulose.

For me it is a very good thing that most of the cigars that I buy are protected by an essentially plant based wrapping as opposed to some polymer or monomer that could potentially be broken down by the oils of the cigar causing some molecular migration of said plastics into my cigars.

I suspect that the use of the word "cellophane" when it comes to cigars is in the strict sense of the word (plant based in origin) and hopefully not being used in the generic vernacular...On it stays, but I do carefully remove it for photos, then carefully place them back on before I bed them down.

-Richard

PS Your referencing the cellophane as "plastic" will tend to through some gorillas off the scent of this very popular subject here in the jungle. 

*For more fun and information use the new search feature called "Tag" search and enter the word cello*.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Great info thanks for the tip



tzaddi said:


> Here's is my favorite bit of information that comes to mind whenever this question arises.
> 
> Cellophane was invented in 1908 by Jacques E. Brandenberger, a Swiss textiles engineer. It is a thin, transparent sheet made of processed cellulose.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

just keep them how you bought it


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I used to take all the cellophane off, as well as the cedar that many of my cigars came with(mostly Opus and Anejos). Now I leave everything on, its kind of sad to see all the naked Opus and Anejos and everything in my humidor now.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I have heard it all ways. Some say take it off for long storage some say it doesn't matter.

I leave mine on for a couple of months to make sure no beetles than I take it off. Why? I like nakedness.

I take them out of the tubes for the same reason.

Personal preference.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I leave them the way they came, no harm done whatever you choose.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Footbag said:


> I used to always take them out, IMO they age better without. But if you trade or take cigars on the run, the cello keeps them safer.


 Im with foot, I dont do a lot of trading so I take mine off, IMO they age and taste better as long as you dont mind if they merry with the other smokes there with.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I take them out. I think they look and age better that way. If I take them to a bar, etc. I just put them in my leather case and I have a travel humidor for trips. It's really just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

i leave them on seems to protect them from damage when i do a random "whats hiding the the bottom" rearranging:ss


----------



## skotbob (Jul 3, 2008)

I ususally take the cello off a cigar after i've smoked it about half way down; makes the second half taste a little richer.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

If it comes in cello, it stays in cello.
If it comes in cedar, the cedar comes off.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I cut both ends off of the cello and put it in the humi. I figure both ends being open ages them fine.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

I leave them how I got them but take the cello off if I notice they stay too soft for too long then I'll take them out to lose some moisture. If I think I'll move them around too much I definitely leave cello on.


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

I keep mine the way they come.

I have seen this topic come up a lot and I don't think I have ever seen any body say I put my naked cigars in cellos. So I think it may be safe to say if you go with this you will be ok. Although being an untested theory maybe not. Hope this helps!:ss


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

shilala said:


> If it comes in cello, it stays in cello.
> If it comes in cedar, the cedar comes off.


Just curious Scott, why take the cedar off?

:ss


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

Rolando said:


> I have heard it all ways. Some say take it off for long storage some say it doesn't matter.
> 
> I leave mine on for a couple of months to make sure no beetles than I take it off. Why? *I like nakedness*.
> 
> ...


Oops maybe thats just me..........besides and trust me on this you never wanna see a naked plumber!!!:ss


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

This topic has been recycled many times, but I keep the cello on ONLY because I handle my cigars so often.


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

skotbob said:


> I ususally take the cello off a cigar after i've smoked it about half way down; makes the second half taste a little richer.


WHAT?


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

ggainey said:


> Just curious Scott, why take the cedar off?
> 
> :ss


I'm with you, I'm curious as well.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

ggainey said:


> Just curious Scott, why take the cedar off?
> 
> :ss





Yitlin said:


> I'm with you, I'm curious as well.


I'm not Scott, but I'll give you the reason why I always take the cedar off...

Some marcas can grow mold a bit easier than others. For that reason, it's best to remove the cedar to avoid any surprises when you finally decide to smoke that puppy.

Anejos are great cigars, but should never be stored in the cedar sleeves. Those puppies will sprout the funky green stuff if you look at them crosseyed.

A quick wipe of a spot of mold is a bit different than a stick which is green in the foot. Removing the cedar makes monitoring easier.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

Rolando said:


> I have heard it all ways. Some say take it off for long storage some say it doesn't matter.
> 
> I leave mine on for a couple of months to make sure no beetles than I take it off. Why? I like nakedness.
> 
> ...


 NAKED , NAKED , NAKED :ss


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

I am new to the cigar collecting, but I leave mine they way I bought them. If they have cello then that's the way they are stored.


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

For me I guess it just depends on the mood I'm in when that package arrives. Sometimes I take the time to remove the cello and sometimes I store them just as they arrive. I do think they tend to "relax" faster after the trip with the cello off, but that could very well just be my imagination.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i leave em how i get them


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

The best thing is not to overthink it. Everyone has an answer but I doubt anyone has done a study to see which is really best. Even if they had there is no guarantee that the answer is right for you.

In your shoes... I'd probably leave them on even if long term you intend to take them off. It is a new humidor and you really do not want to subject cigars to wild changes in temperature and humidity. The wrappers will slow the rate of exchange while you get your humidor settled.

Remember that too while you are checking the hygrometer 8 times a day and calling family members from your car to have them check it. Don't over compensate.


----------

